# Klingspor, excellent customer service.



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Last week,I sent this email to KLINGSPOR:

I am your customer for several years. 
I have always been very satisfied by your service and your products until my last order.
I ordered a bargain box of sand paper as I already did in the past and I received a box of trash.
I already ordered bargain boxes in the past and I always was very satisfied. This time the box is full of five pounds of useless trash.
I want either a full refund or a box of stuff that I can actually use.
Thank you.
Bertrand

This morning I received this message:

Melanie Marlowe <mmarlowe>

5:54 AM (1 hour ago)

Dear Mr. xxxxx,

A no charge order 1788825 has been placed with another Bargain Box.

Please note, these Boxes come to us pre-packaged and are normally sold AS IS.

If this Box does not meet your needs you may want to consider buying the Adhesive Rolls in the size and grits that you require.

Thank you.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Bert,
Are you actually saying you received "trash", as in someone opened it up, took the product and filled it with household/office throw away trash?

OR, are you saying that the "sanding" products were of such low quality to be considered trash?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am trying to say that what I received is useless.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree, they have excellent customer service and quality products. We used them for years.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps "bargain box" means exactly that (i.e. roll the dice, deal with it)? That's my take on the e-mail you got.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I ordered bargain boxes several times in the past and I was very pleased with what I got not this time.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

well Bert…I'm not familar with your vendor nor "bargain box" (that tells me I'm buying discontinued/reject/overstock products). maybe you got lucky in the past and what you got this time is what you paid for? Slot machines don't show cherries on every pull!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I do have to agree. The terms "Grab bags" and "bargain boxes" infer that the purchase is somewhat of a gamble. At least in my mind anyway. BUT- if the entire box was creased-up pieces of 1500g; I might cry foul too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, and only IMO, it appears to me that Bert is attempting to lay the groundwork for 'someone else' to bad mouth Klingspor. Bert apparently lives in "ME'jipped" along dat' river, yew 'noze… Da' Nile and doesn't want to be identified as the culprit.

Bert, your posts on this thread are so thinly veiled that even I would lend you my doo-rag to cover up. I am actually embarrassed for you.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Bert, or is this a "Klingsor took care of me" thread? Melanie replied that they were sending out another box free of charge, which fulfilled the request you sent them via email.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

What are you talking about Mike?
I recommend Klingspor every time I can. 
I buy all my abrasives from them.
I am (except this time) a very happy Klingspor's customer.
Notice that I posted this post to congratulate Klingspor for heir excellent customer service.
Have you been drinking or smoking something?
I could upset by your insinuations by I choose not to be.
Mike do not be embarrassed for me when I am not embarrassed in the least fpr saying god things about Klingspor. 
Thank you anyway.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have bought two of the bargain boxes, and to be honest, was thrilled both times. My only complaint is it comes rolled up, the sheet stuff, and it has been rolled for so long it takes a little time to rid itself of the memory. But it is outstanding paper, (my go-to paper now for hand sanding), seems to last forever, and you don't mind throwing a bit away a little quicker since the stuff is so low priced.
The other box I bought was the narrow roll stuff for use on lathes and round pieces. It also comes in higher grits for polishing up. I usually keep two three little rolls on the bench and just grab a piece when needed. I think I got 37 rolls, or something like that, in the box. All good, healthy rolls, last a long time.

May not be the best of all worlds if you need specific grits and stuff, but for general sanding, it suits me OK. I do still keep a three drawer setup of discs, and 1st quality graded sheets for important stuff.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Sometimes ya do gets what ya pay for….......


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Posts #2 and #6 seem to point to the negative Joe, though good question. Many of us are a bit puzzled with this.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The only issue I had with their grab box of sheets was figuring out which grit is which, still need to spend some time on that. Can't argue with it being good quality paper with good stiff backs. Their box of adhesive backed rolls rolls however was another story. Supposed to be a range of grits from rough to fine; received 4 rolls of 80 grit alone and nothing finer then 150. Ialso found that the adhesive backing really isn't very adhesive.it will however still last me years of lathe work with no problemsand I think that the backing is strong anough to make some belts for the bandsaw to do belt sanding.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

".........apparently lives in "ME'jipped" along dat' river, yew 'noze… Da' Nile …............"

No offense to Bert, but I have to admit, that was funny


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad Klingspor listened to and acted on your problem Bert. They have good customer service.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My apologies to Bert, for thinking he was actually B&M-ing about Klingspor since he was NOT. I was wrong.

I was also wrong in assuming that Bert would NOT be making such a big stink about buying a "Bargain Box" of Sanding Scraps, that he felt compelled to post this on LJs. I think others have addressed that aspect. Again Bert, I apologize for misinterpreting your actions.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike, thank you, no offense. 
A long time ago my mother told me that it takes a real man to recognize that he is wrong and to apologize. 
I never forgot that. 
Mike, you are real man and you also are my friend.
Some day I shall have to drive to Texas, just to meet you.
I do like Klingspor.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Bert,

What was wrong with the first box. Was it useless grits? Or tiny pieces? Backing too heavy or too light?

I could see how the boxes could end up not mixed properly and you end up with too much paper from the same end of the factory. I am pleased with the one box I purchased. It is a very useful assortment.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Bert , did you just get a box of floor sweepings or what ? 
When you get the free box , please post some pics of the crap and the good stuff : )
I also bought a "mystery box" of wood from WoodCraft ONCE…..It was useless for the most part , so they took it back with no problem. : )


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Mike for showing me the way I should go; to be honest, a man of integrity and to swallow my pride. 
I was wrong and I admit it.
I shall apologize to Klingspor and I shall contact them to pay for the second shipment I received today.
What I received from Klingspor last time was not trash as I stated but it was not what I expected and this what set me off.
Here are pictures of what I received the last time and what I received today. 
What I received today is what I have received in the past and what I was expecting to receive the last time.









Today shipment









Last time.
Thank you Mike.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Today's shipment looks like a nice , usable assortment , Bert : )


----------

